# Another in-line bow press



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)

I've been wanting to build one of these for while and today I got a pretty good start on it. So far I have around 5 hrs of fabrication into it. I still want to build a floor stand for it as well as a draw board. It has been a fun little project so far. Really happy with how well it has turned out and how smoothe it works.


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

Looks great way to save some money!


----------



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)

Not sure why the photos are upside down


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

rickyherbold said:


> Not sure why the photos are upside down


Did you also invent a new gravity manipulation system?


----------



## ElkHntr84 (Jun 13, 2010)

Could you possibly send me a parts list? Im wanting to start one soon.


----------



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)

Could you possibly send me a parts list? Im wanting to start one soon.[/QUOTE]

Here you go.


----------



## tjd60449 (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow that's nice. Wish someone
would build me one. I'm a carpenter not a fabricator. Awesome job!

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Caseys95m3 (Oct 24, 2013)

I love that we are finding useful tools to help save money and learn at the same time.


----------



## bow9 (Jun 18, 2013)

Can you tell us how you did the fingers? Seems to be the hardest part of these builds... Thanks


----------



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)

I did not make the fingers. I purchased them from somebody on here about a year or so ago.


----------



## WillerickAC (Nov 24, 2015)

Sweet! might have to try this out...


ALEX


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

solid build!


----------



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)

I built a quick set of legs for the press this evening.


----------



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)

Why do my photos show up upside down. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)

I added a bow vice today, it can be placed in both of the tubes the fingers are on, or in the end of the press.


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

Sweet rig man...


----------



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)

I've been asked how I attached the all thread to the inside (moveable) tube. I was concerned that if I welded the nut to the end of the tube and it wasn't perfectly square, that I would have some binding while the press is being adjusted. I welded a 1/4 plate to the end of both the inner (1 3/4") tube and the outer (2") tube and drilled a 3/4" hole in the center of each plate. Next I cut another 1/4 plate (approx 1 1/2 X 1 1/2) to fit inside the 1 3/4" tube also with a 3/4 hole. next I welded a nut to this small plate. Thread the nut onto your all thread, slide a sleeve bearing on and feed it through the 1 3/4" tube and carefully seat the sleeve bearing into the 3/4" hole at the end. Before you slide the inner tube into the outer tube install a shaft collar, washer, thrust bearing, and another washer. Now install a sleeve bearing onto the end of the 2" tube from the outside. Install the 1 3/4 tube into the 2" tube carefully feeding the all thread thru the sleeve bearing. On the outside install a washer, thrust bearing, washer, and another shaft collar. Attach a handle and your done.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

b0w_bender said:


> Did you also invent a new gravity manipulation system?


from Australia, brah!


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

I really like the way you incorporated the vice.
Functional and very well thought out.


----------



## terryu80 (May 16, 2012)

for later


----------



## Dave_ (Oct 5, 2015)

Very cool, looks awesome!!!


----------



## Buckhunter28 (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Urbncwby (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice job!


----------



## bohunter52 (Aug 4, 2004)

Are the fingers aluminum or steel? Can you tell me who you bought them from? Broke one of my aluminum ones today.


----------



## Moparman340 (Dec 31, 2011)

Great job Brother! I like it!


----------



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)

the fingers are aluminum bohunter52. I cannot remember who I got them from as it was a couple of years ago. 

Thank you moparman340, I do appreciate it.


----------



## holbrookt (Dec 28, 2015)

What is the thread assembly for this bow press, I am getting ready to assemble it. Thank you for any info.


----------



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)

Check post 17. If you need more info pm me and I can call you.


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

Did you make the vise or purchase it? Nice set up!


----------



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)

I fabricated the vice. Thank you bohunter0210


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

rickyherbold said:


> I fabricated the vice. Thank you bohunter0210


That is great work. Wish I had the ability to fabricate. I bet you could sell them on here and make them fit other presses custom and manufactured. I would possibly be interested if the price is right.


----------



## diesel197 (Sep 29, 2010)

Awesome job! Gonna have to try and make one of these. Definitely would come in handy


----------



## biggame78 (Jan 26, 2016)

That's sweet you interested in building one to sell?


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

BoHunter0210 said:


> That is great work. Wish I had the ability to fabricate. I bet you could sell them on here and make them fit other presses custom and manufactured. I would possibly be interested if the price is right.


I was referring to selling the vise if it wasn't clear. I love these self build diy threads.


----------



## whitetailer32 (Mar 12, 2005)

Tagged


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Tagged, Great work! I know everybody has asked about the fingers, if anybody does find them, shoot me a PM. Im in the process of getting things together for my press and seems that the fingers are the only thing holding me up.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Very nice!Wish I had your skills to fab up a press.Well done.


----------



## jimmyk (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice build.


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

Ok now make the new hoyt attachments and send to. LOL

Great build. Very cool. I am way more like the pallet guy post on here.


----------



## tree_ghost (Feb 28, 2015)

Tag


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tree_ghost (Feb 28, 2015)

rickyherbold said:


> I fabricated the vice. Thank you bohunter0210


I have a question. PM sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)

Here are some more pictures of how I assembled my press. Hopefully these along with post 17 will help everyone out a little bit. Thanks everyone!


----------



## holytear (Mar 7, 2016)

Looks great, awesome job


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Great press. I found this thread while designing my own and this one is very close to what I had planned, biggest difference is in the screw. I was going to use a bronze female thread to reduce resistance and wear on the screw mechanism. So I have a couple questions about the resistance on the screw/handle

1) Does the 6" Dia handle give enough leverage to compress the bow easily?
2) Is there any tendency for the press to "open" while the bow is compressed? (ie does handle on the wheel stay where ever you leave it?)

Considering the two questions above, would you consider using a 5/8" - 8 Acme rod in the future, or does 6 threads-per-inch seem about right?


----------



## RonGH (Oct 16, 2015)

Very nice. Save for later.


----------



## Steel185 (Apr 19, 2013)

Since the fingers are aluminum, I was wondering about their strength. What thickness are they?


----------



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)

Steel185 said:


> Since the fingers are aluminum, I was wondering about their strength. What thickness are they?


1/2"


----------



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)

nestly said:


> Great press. I found this thread while designing my own and this one is very close to what I had planned, biggest difference is in the screw. I was going to use a bronze female thread to reduce resistance and wear on the screw mechanism. So I have a couple questions about the resistance on the screw/handle
> 
> 1) Does the 6" Dia handle give enough leverage to compress the bow easily?
> 6" works perfect, very little resistance.
> ...


I'm loving this press


----------



## tree_ghost (Feb 28, 2015)

Ok dumb question here but what keeps the inner arm from being completely unthreaded from the press if you were letting a bow all the way down? Just an indicator line that you place on it maybe?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

tree_ghost said:


> Ok dumb question here but what keeps the inner arm from being completely unthreaded from the press if you were letting a bow all the way down? Just an indicator line that you place on it maybe?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can either drill a hole at the end and put a spring pin in there or weld another nut at the end or put a coupling or did as I did and just place a mark on the tube


----------



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)

I just welded a bit at the end of the all thread so it would stop in the nut before it unthreaded all the way


----------



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)

bump


----------



## phillip0416 (Mar 21, 2016)

Cool stuff, must come in handy!


----------



## philsummers21 (Apr 23, 2011)

That is awesome If I can ever get a space of my own just for man stuff


----------



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## BowhunterJT (Jun 4, 2009)

I like the way you fabricated the plate that you welded the nut to to eliminate the possibility of welding the nut to the inner HSS tube not square to the the length of the press! You will have binding if it's not welded correctly but this eliminates the possibility. As a press builder myself I would have to say this is the best idea you came up with that if different from the rest. Nice job!.



rickyherbold said:


> View attachment 4021234
> 
> View attachment 4021250
> 
> ...


----------



## RobRiguez (Feb 24, 2015)

What is your build cost? Last time I priced one out I was closing in on $300, not including the tools I already own to make it.


----------



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)

BowhunterJT said:


> I like the way you fabricated the plate that you welded the nut to to eliminate the possibility of welding the nut to the inner HSS tube not square to the the length of the press! You will have binding if it's not welded correctly but this eliminates the possibility. As a press builder myself I would have to say this is the best idea you came up with that if different from the rest. Nice job!.


Thank you,


----------



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)

RobRiguez said:


> What is your build cost? Last time I priced one out I was closing in on $300, not including the tools I already own to make it.


I think it was $250+. Plus the fingers. So yeah, you're at $300 easy.


----------



## ZAB1 (Jul 12, 2016)

well done!


----------



## Tidestar (Oct 12, 2011)

X2 on Solid work


----------



## Davesolo29 (Apr 5, 2015)

Got any close ups on the vise? I would like to build something similar. 
The braided hose is a brilliant idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pick1 (Apr 15, 2011)

tag


----------



## Leftyjeff (Mar 26, 2017)

Cool


----------



## Mh4262 (Mar 22, 2017)

Very nice. Gonna have to try this!


----------



## pconover (Nov 20, 2005)

very nice


----------



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)

...


----------



## kcladnier (Sep 19, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## dude47jp (Sep 19, 2017)

Very nice press, parts list is a great help. Thanks for the info


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

rickyherbold said:


> I fabricated the vice. Thank you bohunter0210


I would like to see a couple pivs of the vise. The whole project looks awesome 

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## BoneHeads11! (Jan 20, 2018)

Looks pretty awesome!


----------



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)

here you go.....


----------



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)

BoneHeads11! said:


> Looks pretty awesome!


Thank you...


----------



## Bows for me (Mar 17, 2017)

Tig welder?


----------



## israelluis001 (Nov 28, 2017)

That is sweeet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)

Bows for me said:


> Tig welder?


No, all mig


----------



## Bawhite287 (Mar 3, 2017)

Awesome build! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)

Ttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prime Sask (Aug 10, 2015)

Ricky, I've been saving this thread for over a year!!! I finally decided to get someone to build this for me mostly because shipping a store bought unit to Canada is outrageous. Couple quick questions:

1. Will this press a 39" Axle to Axle bow?
2. Should I do any revisions on the finger spacing to accommodate the new wide split limb bows?
3. Instead of the hand wheel can I use my cordless drill?
4. What are the 2 main tube lengths and the length of the posts that the fingers are mounted to?

Thanks,


----------



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)

Prime Sask said:


> Ricky, I've been saving this thread for over a year!!! I finally decided to get someone to build this for me mostly because shipping a store bought unit to Canada is outrageous. Couple quick questions:
> 
> 1. Will this press a 39" Axle to Axle bow?
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dennisg6633 (Oct 18, 2009)

nice welding joints look great, the whole thing is super nice. congratulations


----------



## Prime Sask (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks Ricky!


----------



## rolling-rock (Oct 11, 2019)

Nice press


----------



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Bmac54 (Dec 13, 2020)

Good work. Looks like you know what your doing.


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

Anyone have a hookup on the fingers?


----------



## dylanthomsen12 (Mar 13, 2020)

Tagged


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

ccriley6 said:


> Anyone have a hookup on the fingers?


A set just listed in the classifieds this morning 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## DMT (Feb 2, 2017)

Looks great. I’ll need a little more practice to get welds that’s nice.


----------



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)

After some time away from shooting, I’m back. Getting ready to pull the release on a new bow. Time to get the press dusted off and ready.


----------



## Mr.Ed (Apr 14, 2012)

That's a real nice bow press. you really put some thought into it. The bow vice added is a real plus. Real nice welds. this is just an impressive press.


----------



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)

ttt


----------



## TAMerk81 (Jan 13, 2021)

rickyherbold said:


> ttt


 Super helpful thread and a clean build! Question on the parts - did you fabricate or purchase the part that holds the rod that the fingers mount to? I’m gathering stuff up for my own build and I’m stumped on these. Thanks!


----------



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)

TAMerk81 said:


> Super helpful thread and a clean build! Question on the parts - did you fabricate or purchase the part that holds the rod that the fingers mount to? I’m gathering stuff up for my own build and I’m stumped on these. Thanks!
> [/QUOTE


I made them from 1/2” x 1 1/2” tubing. I welded a piece of flat bar on top to cap it and tapped a hole for a set screw in one end to hold the rod the fingers are on in place. I love my press and still use it all the time


----------



## TAMerk81 (Jan 13, 2021)

@rickyherbold How about this piece (circled). Did you just cut a piece of flat stock and drill a hole for the rod? Do you happen to remember what dimensions of this piece are? Thanks for this thread and your response!!


----------



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)

TAMerk81 said:


> View attachment 7754661
> 
> @rickyherbold How about this piece (circled). Did you just cut a piece of flat stock and drill a hole for the rod? Do you happen to remember what dimensions of this piece are? Thanks for this thread and your response!!


No it’s not solid. It’s 1/2” x 1 1/2” tubing.


----------



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)

I also recently added a draw board to it. Highly recommended!


----------



## TAMerk81 (Jan 13, 2021)

Thanks again!


----------



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)

TAMerk81 said:


> Thanks again!


Post up your press on here when you get it built. I’d love to see it.


----------



## TAMerk81 (Jan 13, 2021)

You got it! It will be my Christmas break project


----------



## Raysharp (Oct 20, 2020)

Any one have a drawing for the fingers. I have a friend that could machine some for me. Also a local steel distributor can water jet some. Just need a pattern with dimensions.


----------



## TAMerk81 (Jan 13, 2021)

Raysharp said:


> Any one have a drawing for the fingers. I have a friend that could machine some for me. Also a local steel distributor can water jet some. Just need a pattern with dimensions.


Check out this thread: Bow Press Fingers


----------



## TAMerk81 (Jan 13, 2021)

rickyherbold said:


> I also recently added a draw board to it. Highly recommended!
> View attachment 7754794
> View attachment 7754795


One more question - do you happen to remember what size bit you used to drill the holes to hold the finger rods? I was thinking 9/16 to use a 1/2 rod.


----------



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)

TAMerk81 said:


> One more question - do you happen to remember what size bit you used to drill the holes to hold the finger rods? I was thinking 9/16 to use a 1/2 rod.


 I used a 1/2” for a 1/2” rod. You do not want that to be sloppy at all. Nice tight fit otherwise the fingers may rock to one side or the other during pressing


----------



## Zaccatdaddy (1 mo ago)

Ok so I’ve never pressed a bow. 
Doesn’t seem complicated just want to clarify some things. I have a Mathew’s halon 7. Going buy a Mathews atlas. Please keep that big mind. 

Are there certain finger for draw stops?
When making/buying fingers do you make 4 that all look that same. 
I’ve read all of safari92’s thread on his builds. 
Was there some safety feature that holds the bow down I can’t seem to find that thread again.


----------



## davesun (1 mo ago)

I would like to see the finished work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Zaccatdaddy said:


> Ok so I’ve never pressed a bow.
> Doesn’t seem complicated just want to clarify some things. I have a Mathew’s halon 7. Going buy a Mathews atlas. Please keep that big mind.
> 
> Are there certain finger for draw stops?
> ...


He has a safety bar across so the bow won’t pop out downwards.
I installed the safety bar. Bar can slide up or down as needed. The arms can slide left or right. I don’t put arm against the bow while pressing because bow will move down a bit during press. I believe this is used for beyond parallel limbs. I made those pieces at time of fabrication just to have on hand.


----------



## TAMerk81 (Jan 13, 2021)

rickyherbold said:


> Post up your press on here when you get it built. I’d love to see it.


Well, the welds aren’t the prettiest, but it’s done and functional!


----------



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)

TAMerk81 said:


> Well, the welds aren’t the prettiest, but it’s done and functional!
> View attachment 7767485
> View attachment 7767487
> View attachment 7767488
> View attachment 7767490


Oh man, that turned out great! Something special about working on you own equipment with tools that you built yourself. Congrats!!


----------



## TAMerk81 (Jan 13, 2021)

rickyherbold said:


> Oh man, that turned out great! Something special about working on you own equipment with tools that you built yourself. Congrats!!


Thanks man! It definitely feels good.


----------

